# Spiritwood Lake



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Caught about 40 perch today- ice is safe


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

any size?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

most were around nine but several were 11 and over- one 13.5 incher!! sorry i took so long to answer- drill this past weekend


----------

